# Gas/Plumbing Engineer Sallary in B.C ???



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi does anyone have any idea on what a basic sallary would be for a senior/
experienced gas/plumbing engineer please??? In B.C.
thanks for any info
m field


----------

